# need help/advice from experienced rescuers in Ontario please



## Miss Molly May

Not sure what to do here hope someone can guide me to help this 13 year old boy?
I receive a email yesterday from my breeder asking for help here's the email she received to start:

*thank you for your answer. I own a pet store and have been mentioning him to my customers, but no one is interested. He has a nice temperment, he never seemed to get along with Val’s other dogs. They did not fight but Rip never wanted to be with them. He spent his life outdoors, dog pen dog house, garage. Not a house dog. Is he clean in a house? Dont know. He has something wrong with a hind leg, drags it. I am apalled that Mr and Mrs M------ let him get this way, and no one seems to want to make any decision about his future.*
*I am only involved because when I worked for them I would look after the dogs when they went on vacation, so the dogs know me. The first time i saw Rip about 6 weeks ago I was shocked. He had been living in the garage,in a dog pen. He had been urinating and defecating in the garage for some time, Violet had had a surgery but never asked anyone for help. Only when she was taken to hospital did a nephew go and have a look. And called me......*

*I think Ripley should either be euthanized or a serious effort to find him a home should be made by the family. I do not want the responsibility but it seems no one else does either. Violet’s brother has power of attorney and doesn’t seem to want to talk about it . Maybe one last summer in a patch of sun with a quiet older person, some tlc andbone! a nice* 

This email was forwarded to me from my breeder he's 13 years old and not sure how to handle this thought I posted here for some guidance Should I call the humain society asap? Are the any rescue groups here in Ontario who can help him?


----------



## Shade

If the dog's health and well being is in question I would be contacting the local authorities (animal control, humane society, shelter, etc), an ACO should respond hopefully shortly and investigate

A rescue legally cannot seize a dog, they can only bring a dog in after the proper paperwork signing the ownership of the dog over to the rescue is signed otherwise it's stealing and the person(s) involved can be charged. Most shelters or pounds have contacts within the rescue community and will contact them when the dog is in their possession to try and find a rescue commitment 

It's a sad situation and I truly hope he is taken out of there soon  PM me anytime


----------



## Miss Molly May

Shade said:


> If the dog's health and well being is in question I would be contacting the local authorities (animal control, humane society, shelter, etc), an ACO should respond hopefully shortly and investigate
> 
> A rescue legally cannot seize a dog, they can only bring a dog in after the proper paperwork signing the ownership of the dog over to the rescue is signed otherwise it's stealing and the person(s) involved can be charged. Most shelters or pounds have contacts within the rescue community and will contact them when the dog is in their possession to try and find a rescue commitment
> 
> It's a sad situation and I truly hope he is taken out of there soon  PM me anytime


 If they are willing to give the dog up can he be taken to a rescue organization ? I offered to transport him but haven't received a email back yet? Or do I not wait and just call the authorities? 
thank you for your response I never been in this kind of situation but after reading the email I just can't turn a blind eye to the situation. I feel bad for the poor senior dog


----------



## Miss Molly May

Just to add info the husband died and the lady had a stroke and will probably not go back home.


----------



## Shade

Miss Molly May said:


> If they are willing to give the dog up can he be taken to a rescue organization ? I offered to transport him but haven't received a email back yet? Or do I not wait and just call the authorities?
> thank you for your response I never been in this kind of situation but after reading the email I just can't turn a blind eye to the situation. I feel bad for the poor senior dog


Yes if the owner agrees to surrender the dog then a rescue can step in and take him in. Some rescues do specialize in harder cases like seniors, health issues, temperament issues, etc. If they work with a foster system like ours however it may be days or even weeks before a suitable home may be available. Sometimes temporary fosters can be used in emergency situations but uprooting the dog can be traumatic enough

If it is a case of neglect however which is certainly sounds like, I would recommend calling the authorities first. They can respond faster and with more authority than simply removing the dog if charges need to be laid. While I feel very sympathetic towards the family, there's no excuse for letting the dog suffer like that


----------



## Miss Molly May

Shade said:


> Yes if the owner agrees to surrender the dog then a rescue can step in and take him in. Some rescues do specialize in harder cases like seniors, health issues, temperament issues, etc. If they work with a foster system like ours however it may be days or even weeks before a suitable home may be available. Sometimes temporary fosters can be used in emergency situations but uprooting the dog can be traumatic enough
> 
> If it is a case of neglect however which is certainly sounds like, I would recommend calling the authorities first. They can respond faster and with more authority than simply removing the dog if charges need to be laid. While I feel very sympathetic towards the family, there's no excuse for letting the dog suffer like that


 Thank you so much for taking the time to help me!!! I will get all the necessary info(address names..) and call immediately. I feel so sad for this dog I need to help him


----------



## RebelGSD

Just be careful, if you call authorities about an old dog with health and socialization issues, the dog may end up euthanized. It is better to explore other options.


----------



## Quinnsmom

What RebelGSD said. Most city animal controls and many humane societies won't put their scant resources into an old dog with ailments when they have so many young ones needing help. Maybe you could message member Carmspak who is involved with the German Shepherd Rescue Network of Ontario for some suggestions on rescues who might specialize in older dogs.


----------



## llombardo

I would worry about them euthanizing him if the authorities are called. A rescue or a person willing to give him what he has never had for the remaining time he has left would be ideal.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Just a update the caregiver agreed to bring him to the vet tomorrow and have him checked out! If everything checks out okay I will be transporting him back to the original breeder. The beeder agreed to take him back she is an angel!!!


----------



## Quinnsmom

Wonderful! Always good to hear about responsible breeders. I hope all goes well at the vet. Safe travels!


----------



## Miss Molly May

Quinnsmom said:


> Wonderful! Always good to hear about responsible breeders. I hope all goes well at the vet. Safe travels!


I am pacing around waiting for an update keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out!

The breeder is who I got Molly from she is an amazing lady and has always stayed in contact with us!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

Everything checked out good!!!! It is definite now!!! I will be picking up Ripley and bringing him to his new home!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

Linda from Winningways is an absolute GSD angel!!!!!!! 
I will be picking Ripley Sunday morning 10am sharp!!!
Wish me luck!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

I have everything ready for the transportation of Ripley tomorrow!!I think..lol
I lifted the back seat in my truck and placed a foam mattress with a blanket(the caregiver said he was super friendly and loves car rides so I'm not going to kennel him but will bring one in case)
I bringing a leash, collar and some of his favorite treats
Can't wait to finally meet him!!:wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Very nice! Great work and way to get involved!


----------



## Mikelia

Yayayay!!!!! Kudos to you and a great breeder for getting this boy home!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Very nice! Great work and way to get involved!


I felt I had to! This guy doesn't have much time left he at least deserves the rest of his time happy!! I know Linda and GSD's are her life!!! She will make sure he's comfortable and happy!!!

thanks!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

Mikelia said:


> Yayayay!!!!! Kudos to you and a great breeder for getting this boy home!!!


she always told us that she does not want to see her dogs in a pound and would take them back if she had to!! !!!!:wub: She is a stand up breeder in my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Mikelia

Miss Molly May said:


> she always told us that she does not want to see her dogs in a pound and would take them back if she had to!! !!!!:wub: She is a stand up breeder in my eyes!!!!!


I love when a breeder stands behind their dogs. Tomorrow I am taking a Chesapeake bay retriever to her breeder. I picked her up two weeks ago from a shelter, she has gone through a million homes and has some temperament issues. All this time she has had a file with her with all her info in it and no one has contacted the breeder. She failed her temperament test and was scheduled to be euthanized. I pick her up, look at her CKC registration, contact the breeder and they were in tears! They can't wait to get her back. They are furious that this dog has been bounced around for three years instead of coming back to them. 
So I know how happy you feel that you can take this dog back to someone who cares about him and will give him a great life


----------



## Magwart

Please link to that breeder's website so that future people looking at threads about ethical breeders will be able to see that she's someone who stands up for her dogs, even when they are old. _That_ is integrity.


----------



## Miss Molly May

What a amazing day!!!! We picked up Ripley at 9 30 this morning and drove 2 1/2 hours to meet Linda at her cottage. Ripley was amazing during the whole ride never said a peep just layed in the back seat of my truck smiling away!!:wub: Once we arrived at Linda's cottage we took Ripley out and he immediately notice the lake. My wife was holding the leash and he headed straight for the water! His hind legs aren't in the best of shape but he seemed to have forgotten about that and pulled my wife into the lake!! Linda took out 2 16 week old puppies to play also and man this old dog did his best to keep up!! Linda was amazing she said she is going to get him on raw and try to improve his current condition!!! It was hard to leave but we knew he was in the best and most experienced hand!!!!
A story with a happy ending!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Linda took picture of ripley playing in the water with the puppies I will post them once I get them!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

Here some pitures that Linda sent me!:wub:


----------



## Miss Molly May

Magwart said:


> Please link to that breeder's website so that future people looking at threads about ethical breeders will be able to see that she's someone who stands up for her dogs, even when they are old. _That_ is integrity.


Winning Ways Kennels Her name is Linda she's in her 60's but has the energy of a 20 year old!!lol She's an amazing Lady with a wealth of knowledge and experience!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

MMM Thank you so much for helping Ripley get to a wonderful golden home. Thankful for you and great breeders.


----------



## Miss Molly May

not ever 24 hrs since he arrived home!!!
Good job Linda!!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

It's now been a week since Ripley has been under Linda's care and he is doing awesome! Linda has been updating me daily on his overall improvements. Ripley follows her everywhere:wub:

























LOOKS PRETTY GOOD FOR 13 DON'T YOU THINK!!!


----------



## Sunflowers

OMG-- are you serious?

She is raw feeding him, right? If that isn't a testimonial , I don't know what is!

Before










After


----------



## Miss Molly May

Sunflowers said:


> OMG-- are you serious?
> 
> She is raw feeding him, right? If that isn't a testimonial , I don't know what is!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Yes Linda started him on raw immediately!! She's been working very hard on trying to improve his health and well being! Poor guy was locked up in a kennel for god knows how long, he was in pretty rough shape full of hot spots, hind legs were in pretty rough shape mostly due to lack of exercise ! 

Linda has him exercising everyday and the mobility his hind legs have drastically improved!! She reported to me that he sticks to her like glue following her around the yard while she tends to the other shepherds. She worked countless hour bathing and dematting the handsome fella He will never be 100% again but will be very well taken care of for the rest of his life!!:wub:


----------



## Sunflowers

Bless her ... I can't imagine getting one of my dogs back like that. I would have cried. 
Good thing they are so resilient. 
So glad he's doing so well.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Sunflowers said:


> Bless her ... I can't imagine getting one of my dogs back like that. I would have cried.
> Good thing they are so resilient.
> So glad he's doing so well.


 
Myself my wife and Linda were pretty upset! The caregiver kept insisting that he was well taken care of!! I guess we have a different views on proper care for a shepherd!!


----------



## katieliz

Beautiful boy, many blessings to everyone involved in this great save. Ripley, you can believe it, youza lucky, lucky dog!!! Just LOVE his face!


----------



## s14roller

Really wanted to just say great job for stepping up and getting him to the breeder. 

It's clear he'll have a wonderful rest of life because of this.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He looks fantastic.Ripley enjoy yourself and your pink stuffie.


----------



## Miss Molly May

I'm very sad to say old Ripley passed away! I'm extremely thankful for Linda taking him back and giving him the best time and attention he deserved! :rip:Ripley you will always have a very special spot in our hearts. In the very short time we got to know you, you had a big impact on our life!:halogsd:


----------



## Debanneball

MMM, just read this thread for the first time, and was so happy...then my heart broke. I am so sorry, Ripley had a most excellent ending, he was well taken care of, spoiled, and looked fantastic! RIP Ripley, run free! Sorry for yours and Linda's loss.


----------



## RebelGSD

I came to this thread to read more happy updates about Ripley and my heart is broken. Fly with the angels sweetheart Ripley, I am happy you got to enjoy your final days... You will find great company at the Bridge...


----------



## Quinnsmom

So sorry to hear this news. Ripley was an older gent with issues but I hoped he would have a little more time in a loving home. R.I.P. sweet fellow.


----------



## RiverDan

What a great story. At least he got a bit of comfort near the end.


----------



## garynjohna

I am so VERY happy that Ripley had the chance to be truly loved before he passed. He was not living a quality life by no means. God Bless you for giving this sweet old man a chance to feel what he should have felt his entire life. 

RIP Handsome Ripley


----------



## Lilie

It's very sad that Ripley passed away. But let's remember that he was 13 years old and his original owners very well could have taken very good care of him for the last 12 or so years. One died and one had a stroke. They must have done something right for 13 years. 

It breaks my heart to think of Ripley being faithful to his owners for 13 years and then being alone. THAT is why I think it was so great for all the folks involved making sure that his last days weren't spent in a shelter. Kuddos to all of you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry to hear Ripley passed. I do believe he is w/ his owners now and all are young and strong


----------



## Chip18

Oh just got here and now this! But you did good! He did not die alone and unloved! Can't do better than that!

Take Care


----------



## Sabis mom

So glad he got to enjoy his last days. RIP Ripley. 

Years ago I stumbled across a 13 year old GSD sitting in the local shelter, surrendered by his family because they thought the stress of moving would be to much for him. He was just sitting in his kennel waiting for them. Broke my heart. I went back adopted him let him spend a few weeks living the good life, then put him down. He was such a good dog but he missed his family desperately, and he was failing steadily. No senior should spend their last days in a shelter. So great to hear of another breeder who stands by her dogs


----------



## Miss Molly May

thanks you all for the nice comments! I still have a hard time going back to the thread I get a little chocked up! Linda took extremely good care of him during his final time.
He was pampered and got to roam free following her around. The big guy had such a nice temperament and love being with people


----------

